# Ak kernel website?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what happened to AK kernel? Website down or changed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened to AK kernel? Website down or changed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Huh? It's always been on XDA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1883298


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for linking the xda post.. I thought they just had a website. There website has been down for a long while now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

